# Dealing with husbands ex



## mrs.dedeaux (Apr 16, 2009)

My husband and I have been together for 3 years. We are about to have our 2nd child together in early July. I have 2 children from a previous marriage and he has 3 from a previous marriage. The problem is not how many kids we have because we love them all the same. The problem is his ex I feel is still wanting him. When we first got together she told me herself that she would always love him and she cried her eyes out when she found out we were having a baby. She refuses to let us see or even talk to the kids. All we ever wanted was to see them ..now we are involved in a custody battle that she keeps dragging out. This woman is a sociopath. She believes her own lies and talks about us to the kids. We try to defend ourselves with the questions they ask and we get hung up on. We have been able to see the kids only one year out of our 3 together. They want to come and see their little brother that was crawling when they last seen him. Now he is 19 months old and 32 pounds ha. they are sad that he has changed so much. Now this is a woman that uses clothes that I sent to scrub toilets. Does anyone have any advice on how to cope with this. So lonely and sad without all of our kids. Im afraid that they will miss their sister being born and growing up without their brothers and sisters.


----------



## makingmymarriagework (Apr 13, 2009)

Your husband's ex has issues. Sounds like she can't move on. Go through the courts for visitiation. Don't make any attempt on trying to contact her directly.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

im afraid in situations like this, you just have to accept them , rather than fight them. the battle you wil have wil be a long one and the situation your in , is a long one. so the less you keep out of it, you wil come out a stronger and better person for it.
all you can do is really wait for the legal age to kick in and they can do what they want out of their free will.


----------



## mrs.dedeaux (Apr 16, 2009)

I cant just sit here and except not being able to talk to the kids. They love us and want to be near us. Just dont understand why she cant let us see the kids. My ex and I have our disagreements but we bend over backwards for each other about the kids. We have been going through the courts for a while I just hope it works out for us and the kids. We want all the kids to grow up together. I would love my kids to have a step mom to love them like I love my husbands kids. Shes even gone so far as to faking a marriage and pregnancy.


----------



## lovingmom (Apr 29, 2009)

if you can get proof and documents of things, give them to the courts... sounds like u won't get anywhere with her.. we are right there with ya. I understand.


----------

